# connexion audio pour apple tv



## chopy (21 Décembre 2010)

bonjour tout le monde,
Je possède une nouvelle apple tv que je trouve extra mais je sèche sur un domaine dans lequel je n'ai pas d'expérience.
L'apple tv a une sortie hdmi et est relié à ma tv, là tout va bien... Mais j'aimerais également la relier à ma mini chaîne stereo qui possède 2 entrées AUX (entrées cinch).
Le souci est que l'Apple tv n'a qu'une sortie OPTICAL AUDIO et que j'ai aucune idée comment relier ces 2 appareils avec ces 2 signaux différents.
merci de m'éclairer


----------



## fpoil (21 Décembre 2010)

Pas de miracle: il te faut un convertisseur numérique optique, un DAC. Tous les prix...


----------



## chopy (21 Décembre 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Pas de miracle: il te faut un convertisseur numérique optique, un DAC. Tous les prix...


Merci, tu as un produit a conseiller ou un site web?


----------



## thebustre (22 Décembre 2010)

V-DAC de Musical Fidelity, sur homecinesolutions

testé at approuvé


----------



## chopy (24 Décembre 2010)

Merci!!!


----------



## Jellybass (24 Décembre 2010)

Juste pour clarifier, l'Apple TV 2 permet-il d'écouter de la musique via la sortie optique sans utiliser d'écran ?

Je pense au cas de figure où l'on branche sur l'Apple TV une télé en HDMI et une chaîne stéréo en audio optique. Peut-on écouter de la musique sur la chaîne sans allumer la télé ? (pour économies d'énergie)

Merci.


----------



## thebustre (24 Décembre 2010)

Oui, mais tu ne sais pas ce que tu joues sans affichage


----------



## Jellybass (24 Décembre 2010)

Merci 

Je suppose qu'avec un iPad et l'appli Remote, ça résoud le problème.


----------



## fpoil (25 Décembre 2010)

Oui, vraiment bien faites. Plus besoin d'allumer son écran, parfait pour les radio numériques par exemple lorsque l'on habite des endroits où les antennes FM peinent


----------



## Jellybass (25 Décembre 2010)

Merci !


----------



## stwing (26 Décembre 2010)

Si sur le principe cela devrait fonctionner je ne suis pas certain que dans la réalité cela soit le cas. Comme je l'ai indiqué dans un autre post il semble que l'Apple TV n'aime pas trop les "boîtiers intermediaires" ou switchs entre elle et la TV, que cela soit pour l'audio ou la video.


----------



## Jellybass (26 Décembre 2010)

Il n'est pas vraiment question de boitier intermédiaire ici, mais simplement d'utiliser les 2 sorties de l'Apple TV pour les brancher sur deux systèmes distincts. Le HDMI vers la télé et l'audio optique vers une chaine hi-fi.


----------



## stwing (26 Décembre 2010)

Salut,
un petit peu quand même car Chopy signale ne pas avoir de sortie optique (juste des sorties aux) sur sa chaine hifi. Un membre lui conseille alors d'utiliser un convertisseur, un DAC entre sa chaine, d'ou ma remarque.


----------



## thebustre (28 Décembre 2010)

j'ai le HDMI vers ma TV et l'optique vers un DAC puis vers mon ampli, aucun problème


----------



## Jellybass (28 Décembre 2010)

Merci.


----------



## thebustre (29 Décembre 2010)

je rajouterai que le son sort et par le HDMI et par la sortie optique en même temps


----------

